# Pictures of my clan (IMG heavy)



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

First the doggies:








The black Lab is Blackie and the mix is Rose. Blackie's 11 years old and Rose is eight. We've had Rose since she was born (a stray we picked up had a litter) and we found Blackie when he was around six months old.
I was trying to get a good picture of them before I let them out of their kennel. I'm sure they were thinking, "Mom, stop taking pictures and let us out all ready!" lol









Here they are earlier this year looking out of the kennel. We were having a cook-out so we had to pen them up. Poor babies.









Here is our foster pup, Sadie. She's ten months old (although in this picture I think she was around 8mths) and will be going back up to Michigan (she is being raised for a Guide Dog) in December. I'm giong to be sad when she leaves.

Now the smaller but no less cuter:








Here is my baby boy Dameon. He is a 9 month old ferret and is as fat as can be! lol He was playing in the cat carrier and decided it would be a nice place for a nap. When I first got him he had extreme food aggression and bit me pretty well three different times, but now he is a baby. He'll still nip when he plays, but it isn't a latch-and-hold bite like he used to do.


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

This is my other baby, Cassandra, or Casey. She is 1yr 9months and is an absolute doll. I love her to death. She is the perfect fert: never had an accident, never nipped or bit, didn't stink too bad...Dameon was quite a shock after having her for a year! 









Here is my little brat of a bird, Joseph (Joey). He is a five month old Cockatiel who knows how to wolf whistle and sing part of the theme song from The Phantom of the Opera. We are trying to teach him Purdue's fight song. lol He loves getting his head stratched and also chewing on hair!









This is my old bird, Abigal (Abby). She was my first bird, a budige, and was the most evil bird I've ever seen. She loved to sing, but if you tried to stick your hand in her cage you'd be bit. She died at the age of three from unknown causes.









This is my Guinea Pig, Lucy. This is a picture of her when we first got her. We rescued her from some people who were negelcting her. She had a crappy cage, ate cat food, she had a hamster sized water bottle, barely any bedding (and Cedar bedding at that), and no house or chew toys. She now has a huge cage (4'x2'), a proper diet, a new water bottle, a house, toys, and aspen bedding. She is the fattest most spoiled rotten Cavy ever. lol


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

And last but not least  :








Here is a bad picture of our cat, Rush. He is thirteen years old and is diabetic. He is spoiled rotten and rules the roost. We've had him since I was two.


----------



## gojo431 (Aug 20, 2006)

We have lots of animals also. All your pets look well loved. That foster dog, Sadie is beautiful.


----------



## jinster (Nov 5, 2006)

u certainly have a menagerie of animals...bit like myself ....all loverly


----------

